# How many Chinese are there in your city and your Country？



## BJSH (Apr 18, 2006)

How many Chinese are there in your city and your Country？  

Chinese around the world.


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

In the Netherlands (16 mill inh.) there are about 90.000 people of Chinese origin. 35% are real Chinese , speaking Mandarin or Cantonese languages, furthermore 23 % are Chinese from Hong Kong, 20% are immigrated from Indonesia, 6% are from the former Dutch colony of Surinam, from other countries is only 16%.


Chinese people merged nearly without any problems in Dutch society with their families. Cities like Rotterdam and The Hague have their own Chinatowns and trading centers. Chinese food is very common in the Netherlands, often twice a week...

In the city where I live, there are a few Chinese people, about 150 (in Leeuwarden, pop. 92.000). They have always something to do with agriculture or working in restaurants. The largest house in my neighbourhood is owned by a Chinese (Cantonese) restaurantholder. His biggest restaurant, called `The long Chinese Wall` is a nice place to eat and only a 5 minute-walk from my home.


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

Mississauga, Ontario (outside of Toronto)
Total Population (2001): 610,815
Total Chinese (2001): 35,955 (Female:17,465, Male:18,490)

Chinese Population makes up ~5.9% of the total population, making it the fourth largest group after whites (60%), South Asians (15%), and blacks (6.1%). 

Canada
Total Population (2001): 30,007,094
Total Chinese Population (2001): 1,029,395

Chinese population makes up ~3.5% of the total population, the second largest group in the country after whites (86%). The chinese population's are located in the Toronto, and Vancouver areas.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Other Canadian Cities*
Toronto - 4,647,960
Chinese - 435,685 

Markham, ON - 208,615
Chinese - 62,355 

Calgary - 943,310 
Chinese - 56,580

Edmonton - 927,020
Chinese - 44,445

Vancouver - 1,967,480 
Chinese - 347,985 

Richmond, BC - 164,345 
Chinese - 64,270 

Montréal - 3,380,645 
Chinese - 57,655


----------



## centreoftheuniverse (Nov 16, 2005)

Which city has the largest Chinese population _outside_ of Asia?


----------



## superman987 (Sep 29, 2005)

centreoftheuniverse said:


> Which city has the largest Chinese population _outside_ of Asia?



I would bet on it being New York. Although San Fransisco has a very large chinese population along with Toronto. 

Im only consiering North American cities though, so i may be wrong.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Seattle's Chinese/Chinese American demographics according to Census 2000:

City of Seattle only: 19,415 (3.45%)
Seattle Area (King County): 45,018 (3.42%)


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> *Other Canadian Cities*
> Toronto - 4,647,960
> Chinese - 435,685
> 
> ...



I'm getting annoyed of these 2001 numbers. Thankfully the next census takes place within the next couple months. Should be interesting.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Roughly 63,000 as of the 2000 census for Los Angeles City and 400,000 in Los Angeles County based on an article i found.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Largest?
Probably Los Angeles/London. 

In the Phillippines, 3% of the population or about 2.8 million people are pure Chinese. 
Another 30% are mixed Chinese.

In Cebu City, the mayor claims that almost all families have traces of Chinese blood in them. Most Chinese came before the communist revolution from Fujian province. Before that during the Spanish colonial era, only men could come and thus the larged mixed population.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK, lets say they eat the whole pie


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

centreoftheuniverse said:


> Which city has the largest Chinese population _outside_ of Asia?


In the US NYC and its metro have the largest Chinese population.

---------------1990---------- 2000
NYC----------232,908--------357,243
Bronx---------- 6,939----------6,521
Brooklyn-------67,867--------120,439
Manhattan-----71,312---------86,085
Queens--------81,824--------136,804
Staten Island---4,966-----------7,394

TOP 3 Metros in US:2000
NYC-496,000
Bay Area-460,000
LA-367,000

US-2,315,000
TOP 3 % of US(57%)

Source: www.censusscope.org


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*% resident population Chinese, April 2001*
London - 2.7%
National - 0.9%
City of London - 3.8%


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Chinese populatio in Spain..
Population Spain: 44.108.530

2001:27.574	
2002:37.651	
2003:51.228	
2004:62.498	
*2005:87.731*

In Barcelona.. The eighth foreign nationality
Poplation Barcelona: 1.600.000

*2006:11.632*
2005: 9.524
2004: 7.195
2003: 5.272
2002: 3.303

In Madrid..The seventh foreign nationality
Pop. Madrid... 3.242.924

*2006:22.991*
2005:19.086


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Officially less than 300,000 in the UK, of which around 2/3 are in London, but add to this permanent resident figure the tens of thousands of Chinese students and illegal immigrants you can only speculate what the actual total is for London at any one time.

I'd guess at perhaps 400,000 for London?


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

WANCH said:


> HK, lets say they eat the whole pie


 :hahaha: yea i think thats right


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Illegal immigration is also a major problem in the US. The official numbers for New York is probably way off from the real population.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Vancouver's suburbs of Burnaby, North Vancouver and Coquitlam also have a high Chinese population.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Illegal immigration is also a major problem in the US. The official numbers for New York is probably way off from the real population.


Yes. Most of the illegal Chinese though are thought to reside in Manhattan's Lower East Side, the primary destination for Chinese entering the NYC metro.That is why even though Manhattan's registered Chinese population is 86,000 estimates range from 150,000-350,000 meaning there are between 64,000 and 264,000 illegal Chinese in Manhattan.


----------



## carlisle (Nov 10, 2005)

Liverpool has Europe's oldest Chinatown, and there a fair few naturalised Liverpudlians of Chinese decent... mostly they don't live around the Chinatown anymore though, they have spread out all over the suburbs, as for first and second generation Chinese, there are quite a few, mainly students I'd say Chinese make up the largest ethnic minority in Liverpool after Carribeans (pretty much all of whom are naturalised British) and probably ahead of Indians.

As for the biggest Chinese population outside of Asia, London/North American cities wouldn't be a bad bet... how about Moscow though, or maybe some Australian cities?


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

I think Indonesia have more than 7.3 Million
I ever heard it around 10 Million


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Tubeman said:


> Officially less than 300,000 in the UK, of which around 2/3 are in London, but add to this permanent resident figure the tens of thousands of Chinese students and illegal immigrants you can only speculate what the actual total is for London at any one time.
> 
> I'd guess at perhaps 400,000 for London?


Some big exagerations I see. According to the 2001 UK census, there are only 80,201 Chinese people in Greater London. This figure includes illegal immigrants (the UK census counts everybody, not just legally registered people).

In fact, the largest concentration of Chinese people in Europe is in Paris. According to NGOs (the French State do not count ethnicities) there are up to 250,000 Chinese people living in Paris and suburbs.

This high number results from mainly three distinct waves of immigration:
1- Chinese people from French Indochina who fled the communist takeover of South Vietnam and Cambodia, and arrived in Paris in the 1970s
2- Chinese people from the region of Wenzhou, Zhejiang province, who have continuously migrated to Paris since the 1920s
3- a large recent wave of Chinese people from Manchuria and northern China which started in the mid-1990s. These are essentially single people.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

forvine said:


> ^^ :eek2: where did you got all those info... amazing...


I've seen it in wikipedia - 'overseas chinese'


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

There are between 200 and 250 thousands Chinese, according to different estimates - Moscow authorities and official Chinese community, living in Moscow. Mostly are illegals.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

^What parts of the city do they live in?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

they have closed communities, so i don't know. there are tones of hostels in moscow and tones of illegal hostels. 

i know big vietnamese community near cherkizovskaya metro station (to north of izmailovo hotel complex). there are estimately 190 thous vietnamese living in moscow.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

coth said:


> they have closed communities, so i don't know. there are tones of hostels in moscow and tones of illegal hostels.
> 
> i know big vietnamese community near cherkizovskaya metro station (to north of izmailovo hotel complex). there are estimately 190 thous vietnamese living in moscow.


WOW, Moscow is really becoming a cosmopolitan city.


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

Sydney: 248,579 (2001)


----------



## S.Yorks Capital (May 21, 2005)

how can a census include illegal immigrants?


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

according to that table, singapour has almost 3 millions chinese


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

There are not many permanent Chinese residents in my city, but there are a few thousand chinese students.


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

S.Yorks Capital said:


> how can a census include illegal immigrants?


You simply count them. If they refuse, have somebody else such as a landlord tell you the number. Census organisations can do this because they are legally barred from disclosing data to others, including immigration agencies. I supervised field operations for the United States Census Bureau before.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.acime.gov.pt/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=708

according to this article there are 15,000 Chinese people living in Portugal, most of them from the province of Zhejiang


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

how bizarre and interesting; Why are they mostly from Zhejiang???


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

S.Yorks Capital said:


> how can a census include illegal immigrants?



In Spain if an illegal immigrant wishes to have free health and education, he needs to be registered in the City Hall, this is how it appears in the census


----------



## cHemon (Mar 23, 2004)

BJSH said:


> what's the percentage of Bangkok？



It's very hard to tell the exact number because of high level of assimilation and intermarriage.

I'm quite sure that if you count both pure and mixed Chinese in Bangkok, it's more than half.

I can say that more than 95% of the people I met in real life, my friends at the University, my colleagues, .... have Chinese blood.


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

fox1 said:


> how bizarre and interesting; Why are they mostly from Zhejiang???


Likely from when Zhejiang was still poor. No Zhejiang resident in their right mind would like to leave anymore.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

fox1 said:


> how bizarre and interesting; Why are they mostly from Zhejiang???



I have no idea... is it anywhere near Macao? That could be the reason , since Macao was Portuguese.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

there's a Chinese girl that posts in the POrtuguese forum , she lives in Portugal and she's from Jilin I think.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

For two years, there used to be a sweet, cute, hot, pretty Chinese girl in my apartment. Now we hardly see.


----------



## Gordon Freeman (Jan 21, 2005)

mr_storms said:


> The Bay area has a TON of Chinese (I think >450,000), particularly grouped in several certain areas


lol 450, 000 for a city metro of around 7 million is northing, try coming here to vancouver where its around 700, 000-800, 000 for a city metro of 2.3 million, anyone from here knows what im talking aobut, almost every store or restaurant on a major street has asian signage whether its chinese, japanese, korean or whatever. The housing market is so unaffordable here as well because of their immigration. but whatever they leave me alone, and diversity in a city is always nice, but you could call this a country assimilation in progress, but hey like i said, they let me live my life, and provide interesting types of foods, and beautiful women so its ok with me


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

bayviews said:


> From what I've read, France may very well have as many as 200-250k Chinese maybe roughly equal to UK. But I'd be very skeptical about some of the higher estimates posted.


Skeptical because? Juste because it doesn't fit with the quaint image of France you have? I'm sorry, but beyond the clichés of wine, beret and baguette, which so many people in America and elsewhere seem to have a hard time moving beyond, France is actually the main destination for Chinese immigrants in Europe at the moment, and this is the French ministry of interior that officially acknowledges it. French authorities are in fact very much concerned about this massive influx of Chinese people, and the French governement even signed a treaty with the People's Republic of China a few years ago to curb Chinese emigration to France, but to no avail so far.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Actually, while Vancouver has a higher percentage of Chinese within its much smaller metro area, the SF Bay Area has considerably larger Chinese population. The 2000 US census counted 514,000 Chinese in SF Bay Area CMSA vs. 343,000 for Vancouver CMA counted in the 2001 Canada census. Sure the numbers have probably jumped in both areas since then.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

brisavoine said:


> Some big exagerations I see. According to the 2001 UK census, there are only 80,201 Chinese people in Greater London. This figure includes illegal immigrants (the UK census counts everybody, not just legally registered people).


Er yes, the UK censuses count illegals aswell - but that's only in THEORY. So little people (legal or illegal) fill in the census forms the govt threatened prosecution if you didn't in the last one, but still many ignored it (and werent prosecuted either). I remember when I was living in London it basically consisted of a pile of forms posted to every block of flats in our area, and most people didnt even bother picking it up in the foyer let alone fill them out.

The amount of illegal immigrants, or even students, voluntarily registering with the govt must be very, very few. Last I heard the amount of Chinese was 180,000 in London. No one knows the amount of illegals, but the word on the street is theres an unwritten 'rule' among the asylum cops that they don't touch Chinatown, the epicentre of the people smuggling, and much legal activity centering on getting immigration passed. Anyone else heard about this?
Im part of the Chinese community myself, in the London suburbs, and believe me there is ALOT of illegals. They work from a network of restaurants and takeaways, hired through a national underground agency that finds them a safe place for an exorbitant fee. I remember once the police went to a big local restaurant to interview a crime victim and the place lost a large majority of their staff within the hour before they arrived - thats my hint at real numbers.


----------



## tlhf (Apr 4, 2005)

^ Truth.

Don't know the exact numbers for Manchester - but I do seem to have a lot of Chinese friends! Mostly cause I'm into anime tho.

Depends how you define Chinese tho - are we talking based on passport or on ethnicity?

In Manc we've sort of got two fairly seperate groups. Most of my friends have British passports. They've got perfect english and their family came from Hong Kong and other Cantonese areas. They're also very much neutralised - ie 'proper' Brits that you'll find down the pub! But there's also loads of Chinese-nationality students, who are studying here. They speak mandarin tho and tend to be quite a lot more insular. Probably because of language and cultural barriers.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Gordon Freeman said:


> lol 450,000 for a city metro of around 7 million is northing, try coming here to vancouver where its around 700, 000-800, 000 for a city metro of 2.3 million, anyone from here knows what im talking aobut, almost every store or restaurant on a major street has asian signage whether its chinese, japanese, korean or whatever. The housing market is so unaffordable here as well because of their immigration. but whatever they leave me alone, and diversity in a city is always nice, but you could call this a country assimilation in progress, but hey like i said, they let me live my life, and provide interesting types of foods, and beautiful women so its ok with me


I think the figure you gave is the whole Asian population in the Vancouver metro. That would be 30 to 35% of the whole metro.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"lol 450, 000 for a city metro of around 7 million is northing, try coming here to vancouver where its around 700, 000-800, 000 for a city metro of 2.3 million, anyone from here knows what im talking aobut"


Anyone from Vancouver generally has no clue what they are talking about. There isn't 7 or 800,000 chinese in Vancouver...or B.C. , or the whole country outside of Toronto for that matter.





KGB


----------



## alesmarv (Mar 31, 2006)

Per capita there are more Chinese in Vancouver than in any other city in North America, and yes there are more Chinese in Vancouver per capita then Toronto. Infact in Toronto its something like 1 out of 12 people in the city are Chinese, while in Vancouver its 1 out of 6. In San Francisco its again around 1 out of 12. That is why when you come to Vancouver you will be suprised by what you see. And yes im using metro areas, if you would like to talk about particular cities in Metro areas then you only need to go to Richmond where 1 out of 2 people are Chinese.


----------



## nathanh6686 (Jun 14, 2005)

alesmarv said:


> Per capita there are more Chinese in Vancouver than in any other city in North America, and yes there are more Chinese in Vancouver per capita then Toronto. Infact in Toronto its something like 1 out of 12 people in the city are Chinese, while in Vancouver its 1 out of 6. In San Francisco its again around 1 out of 12. That is why when you come to Vancouver you will be suprised by what you see. And yes im using metro areas, if you would like to talk about particular cities in Metro areas then you only need to go to Richmond where 1 out of 2 people are Chinese.


According to the US 2000 census San Francisco is 20 percent chinese (meaning 1/5 of the 776,000 people in san francisco are chinese) ... Vancouver is the only major (over 200,000) North American city with higher percentage of Chinese (29 percent)


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"Vancouver is the only major (over 200,000) North American city with higher percentage of Chinese (29 percent) "


Markham, Ontario is over 200k, with 30% chinese. And those are 5 year old stats.






KGB


----------



## skylinearth (Oct 5, 2005)

We have Chinese in Greece.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

I know there is about 60 000 Chinese in Belgrade, most came from the Milosevic era.


----------



## alesmarv (Mar 31, 2006)

nathanh6686 said:


> According to the US 2000 census San Francisco is 20 percent chinese (meaning 1/5 of the 776,000 people in san francisco are chinese) ... Vancouver is the only major (over 200,000) North American city with higher percentage of Chinese (29 percent)


Yes but im looking at the metropolitant area. So im looking at the Bay area. As far as cities over 200,000 and 20% of their population being Chinese there is also Burnaby with 25%, and Richmond is just under 200,000(might have reached it already) has 40% Chinese, both these are in the Vancouver metropolitant area. Point is that when you go to Vancouver it is a big difference. 

By te way there is a census in Canada right now so there will be some new number avaliabel soon, will be interesting.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

In the Hartford area, we don't have that much, probably ~6-10,000 Chinese. 

I've noticed that they are growing quickly though. Most are coming from New York and Boston, probably coming for the good schools and the (relatively) low cost of homes in this area.

In Southeastern CT, there is a growing Chinese community because of the Casino industry and other opportunities.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

No doubt that Belgrade, like just about every European city, has a Chinese community. But 60,000 sounds a bit high!


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Gordon Freeman said:


> The housing market is so unaffordable here as well because of their immigration.


During the last market cycle that may have been true, especially during the height of Hong Kong's economic boom (pre-1998). However, the latest rise in Vancouver's real estate prices is mainly due to investment dollars flowing from Alberta, Toronto and the US. Asian investment is now more contained when compared to the 90s.


----------



## jamie_k44 (Mar 2, 2006)

There are loads of Chinese down in LA. (I'm talking about ethnic-Chinese, not people of PRC) Chinese are actually moving out of Historic Chinatown of Downtown LA because there is a rush of Vietnamese and Cambodian taking over Chinese business. Now, most Chinese in LA live in Alhambra, Arcadia, San Gabriel and Diamond Bar. All of these areas are pretty wealthy.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

bayviews said:


> No doubt that Belgrade, like just about every European city, has a Chinese community. But 60,000 sounds a bit high!


I know it sounds high but Milosevic gave them all Serbian citizenship, he encouraged Chinese to come because the number of Serbian supporters were falling fast. This was around 1999-2000.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Skyline Turbo, thanks for sharing the info, that's interesting. Having never been to Serbia, don't doubt that Belgrade has significant Chinese population. Do know that Budapest has experienced a big jump in it's Chinese community. It's just that 60,000 sounds way too high for a Balkan city circa 2-3 million population. Even SF Bay Area, second-largest Chinese community outside of Asia, established over century & a half, has just a little over half million Chinese by count of last US census. 

Lots of the estimates that get posted on here tend to highly exagerated, often ten times or more the real number. The estimate of over 3.5 million Chinese in Russian Federation ended up being more like 35,000 when the census came in. Although sounds like the actual numbers of Chinese in Russia are in range of 300-400k. Once heard it said about Australia that if the estimates claimed by various ethnic groups down under were all added up, then Australia would have the same population as the US! 

That's why documented census estimates provided best basis for comparison ethnic populations for different cities, countries etc. Even though they tend to undercount & are outdated as soon as published. But that's the case with all census data. So any articles or additional info you might have re: Belgrade's Chinese community, would be great if you could post!


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

bayviews said:


> Skyline Turbo, thanks for sharing the info, that's interesting. Having never been to Serbia, don't doubt that Belgrade has significant Chinese population. Do know that Budapest has experienced a big jump in it's Chinese community. It's just that 60,000 sounds way too high for a Balkan city circa 2-3 million population. Even SF Bay Area, second-largest Chinese community outside of Asia, established over century & a half, has just a little over half million Chinese by count of last US census.
> 
> Lots of the estimates that get posted on here tend to highly exagerated, often ten times or more the real number. The estimate of over 3.5 million Chinese in Russian Federation ended up being more like 35,000 when the census came in. Although sounds like the actual numbers of Chinese in Russia are in range of 300-400k. Once heard it said about Australia that if the estimates claimed by various ethnic groups down under were all added up, then Australia would have the same population as the US!
> 
> That's why documented census estimates provided best basis for comparison ethnic populations for different cities, countries etc. Even though they tend to undercount & are outdated as soon as published. But that's the case with all census data. So any articles or additional info you might have re: Belgrade's Chinese community, would be great if you could post!


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/monitoring/media_reports/1166678.stm


----------



## carlisle (Nov 10, 2005)

Jue said:


> You simply count them. If they refuse, have somebody else such as a landlord tell you the number. Census organisations can do this because they are legally barred from disclosing data to others, including immigration agencies. I supervised field operations for the United States Census Bureau before.


Also in Britain the official attitude to illegal immigrants is different, they got into the country illegally but they aren't literally hiding somewhere. If they report themselves to the Home Office and claim asylum... while some might be deported, most aren't and many are provided with free housing and benefits. There is human trafficking though, obviously these people literally are in hiding and wouldn't show up on any census. Near where I am from is an are called Morecambe Bay, the bay is an enormous sandy estuary with fast tides and quicksand... very dangerous, but very beautiful and popular with tourists. They have had to employ a guide 'The Queen's Guide to the Sands' for hundreds of years. The bay also has cockles, which are very tasty and people go out collecting them to make a bit of money. Anyway, there were lots of illegal Chinese immigrants picking cockles out there, working for some traficker. They didn't know the tides, and when they came in 40 of them drowned... it was big news at the time.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

SkylineTurbo,thanks for posting the link to the interesting article about Belgrade's Chinese community. Will be interesting to see if they get counted in the next Serbian census & what the numbers look like.


----------



## BJSH (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Macon-- 258 according to areaconnect.com
Warner Robins-- I think over 300.
U.S. of A.-- Over 2 million.


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

In Sweden theres around 20.000 chinese people. (thats about 0.25% of the total population). Most of them live in Stockholm.

(not included second generation immigrants & illegal ones ^^)


----------



## DMA Brasil (Feb 4, 2006)

Honestly, I really don´t know. But I know that São Paulo is one of the biggest asian colony on the globe.


----------



## bobdikl (Jul 20, 2004)

jamie_k44 said:


> There are loads of Chinese down in LA. (I'm talking about ethnic-Chinese, not people of PRC) Chinese are actually moving out of Historic Chinatown of Downtown LA because there is a rush of Vietnamese and Cambodian taking over Chinese business. Now, most Chinese in LA live in Alhambra, Arcadia, San Gabriel and Diamond Bar. All of these areas are pretty wealthy.


I used to live in Alhambra, LA before I moved to St Johns Wood, London.  In beautiful Alhambra most of my neighbours were Taiwanese and mainland chinese, some are scientists from caltech. In london st johns wood, my neighbours are Jews, HK Chinese, American expatriate and some British.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

That list must be wrong.. Toronto has more than Vancouver and NYC.


----------



## etienne (Apr 29, 2006)

culd somebody explain why chinese people are so scatterd world wide? i even hav chinese blood.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

New York :
New York, NY PMSA, New York--Northern New Jersey--Long Island, NY--NJ--CT--PA CMSA 
General Demographic Characteristics: 2004 
Data Set: 2004 American Community Survey 

Chinese except Taiwanese - 436,878


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

etienne said:


> culd somebody explain why chinese people are so scatterd world wide? i even hav chinese blood.


Over the years, Chinese have left the motherland to pursue business opportunities abroad. The earliest major migration was towards Southeast Asia during the imperial times. Back then, Chinese ships did a lot of trade in the region, and merchants were even able to go as far west as the Middle East. Hence, there are substantial Chinese communities in Malaysia and Indonesia.

Another wave headed east towards the West Coast of North America for the gold rush in the 1800s and the building of the Canadian Pacific Railroad. I don't think a lot of them returned home afterwards. Many died actually.

Poverty and political strife in China also resulted in waves of Chinese migration to Hong Kong following the Japanese invasion and the Communist revolution. In recent years, there have been numerous cases of illegal immigration by container to North America and Europe, with some high-profile cases of II's suffocating to death in these container trips to the West. A lot of them came from Fujian province in southern China.

The Hong Kong immigration wave in anticipation of the 1997 handover was another major turning point in Chinese migration. However, Hong Kongers were generally wealthy and were not the desperate and poor that constituted the other immigration waves. However, because of China's expanding economy, the HK diaspora is contemplating heading home.

Much of these immigration waves is work-related. When there is no money at home, people had to go elsewhere to survive. When there is political / economic uncertainty, people flee.


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

When I was in Paris I met a friend of mine - he is French.
I wonder if what he said is true...
For the last 20 years the Chineese mortality has been very low in Paris. According to the documents some of them have 100 years and more. The explanation is the following...if a Chineese dies another one just takes his documents. Old Chineese look each other


----------



## Archiconnoisseur (Nov 4, 2004)

macon4ever said:


> Macon-- 258 according to areaconnect.com
> Warner Robins-- I think over 300.
> U.S. of A.-- Over 2 million.


Wiki says that it was 2.7 million in 2000. That's almost 1% of the U.S. population at that time.

Of course, that isn't much considering the fact that the Chinese currently comprise roughly 25% of the Old World's population.


----------



## etienne (Apr 29, 2006)

thanks hkskyline.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Archiconnoisseur said:


> Wiki says that it was 2.7 million in 2000. That's almost 1% of the U.S. population at that time.
> 
> Of course, that isn't much considering the fact that the Chinese currently comprise roughly 25% of the Old World's population.


That's why I said over 2 million.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

etienne said:


> culd somebody explain why chinese people are so scatterd world wide? i even hav chinese blood.


Because China is a vast country with 25% percent of the world's population and growing. There is opportunity elsewhere so they move. It is quite a diaspora. They will go anywhere for money; Cuba, Mexico, Saudi Arabia, etc. They are hard-working I guess you can say. BTW--There are too many in the US to count. Same with Hispanics.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Jaye101 said:


> That list must be wrong.. Toronto has more than Vancouver and NYC.


Thats percentage-wise, in which case, Vancouver does have more than Toronto at 30% compared to 10% for us. 

I don't think that list is correct though, as NY is only 5% "asian" (nothing listed on specific nationalities), and it listed LA as being 15%, as well as putting it below New York. by that definition, Toronto should also be on there.


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

monkeyronin said:


> Thats percentage-wise, in which case, Vancouver does have more than Toronto at 30% compared to 10% for us.
> 
> I don't think that list is correct though, as *NY is only 5% "asian"* (nothing listed on specific nationalities), and it listed LA as being 15%, as well as putting it below New York. by that definition, Toronto should also be on there.


NYC is 12% Asian according to 2004 census estimates. But this also includes indians, pakistanis, koreans, et.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

ProgHouseHead said:


> NYC is 12% Asian according to 2004 census estimates. But this also includes indians, pakistanis, koreans, et.


Oh shit, you're right. I quoted the number for the state :nuts:


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Brad said:


> When I was in Paris I met a friend of mine - he is French.
> I wonder if what he said is true...
> For the last 20 years the Chineese mortality has been very low in Paris. According to the documents some of them have 100 years and more. The explanation is the following...if a Chineese dies another one just takes his documents. Old Chineese look each other


I'm sure he was joking...


----------

